# Jnet timer bug



## ishumprod (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a problem with the J-net cube timer, i download it, it's a zipped thing. I open it(with 7-zip) but theres no ".exe" archive . How must i do to launch the timer ?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 29, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> I have a problem with the J-net cube timer, i download it, it's a zipped thing. I open it(with 7-zip) but theres no ".exe" archive . How must i do to launch the timer ?


 
Do you see a .jar file you need to run that and in case you are unable to run that, you may need to download JRE which you can google out


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Do you see a .jar file you need to run that and in case you are unable to run that, you may need to download JRE which you can google out



So that's how you run jar files...
I might try it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## ishumprod (Sep 29, 2010)

thx i will try it


----------



## PalashD (Oct 6, 2010)

hey! in my timer after 12 solves the bell after the inspection period stops ringing and I have to restart it is this a bug every one experiences?


----------

